# Versailles State Park July 6-7



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We are meeting OutbackMac at Versailles state park July 6-7 if anyone else is interested in joining us it would be great!! Great campground with a very nice pool and hiking trails.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

May want to go - work depending. What loop/sites are you in? Looking right now - only a few sites available.

Mike


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

whodey said:


> May want to go - work depending. What loop/sites are you in? Looking right now - only a few sites available.
> 
> Mike


We're in site 109, Outbackmac in 110. I believe that's the B loop.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We're in site 178 - best we could do. See you down there - Mike


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm glad you were able to get a spot. We are looking forward to next weekend. cya then.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a great time!!

Tami


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome Mike look forward to having a great weekend, we are pulling in on Thursday. 
Being retired is a hard to get used to RIGHT(kyoutback)


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

KYOUTBACK WHODEY

what about wither having a pot luck dinner sat night or a get together breakfast sat morning? Iam easy give me your ideas.

I will be there on thursday if either of u need me to do anything on friday let me know.

Mike kyoutback makes a mean smoothie with a little punch


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Is it just me or do the workdays go slower when you're waiting to get out and head to the CG.









OOOH. Need to call the DW and have her pick up some smoothie mix. Thanks Mac.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Great time had by all. That is WHODEY KYOUTBACK AND OUTBACKMAC. IT WAS MY PLEASURE TO MEET MIKE(WHODEY) and his 2 kids logan and morgan? 
Lookin forward to next weekend at clifty falls with the same OLD group


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

here is whodey and daughter









here is kyoutback and mrs outbackmack


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We had a blast. It was great meeting everyone. Can't wait for next weekend. Mrs. Whodey and Dylan have been asking about everyone. They are REALLY looking forward to it. Won't forget the camera this time.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree it will be a blast. question for yea should we leave the ? poles at home.? 
My guess is kyoutback will make his own


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> I agree it will be a blast. question for yea should we leave the ? poles at home.?
> My guess is kyoutback will make his own


The "pole" is almost complete already.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

You knew this was coming.









Jerry's got his beer goggles on.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Just remember iam a patient man. Also i know where your camping this weekend


----------

